# Biete: SPS Mitsubishi FX und Steuergerät MAC10



## kluska (16 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
biete hier eine SPS FXos- 14MT- DSS von Mitsubishi und ein 
Steuergerät MAC10 von G&L Beijer( Mitsubishi) an.

Dazu ein Verbindungskabel FX-20P-CAPBO.

Das Steuergerat hat ein 16- Zeichen Display,
4 Pfeiltasten in jede Richtung sowie 
je einen Ein- und Austaster, die grün und rot hinterlegt sind.

Hier das Datenblatt dazu: http://www.scantime.co.uk/_docs/035833.pdf.

Bei Interesse bitte Angebot senden.

Frank


----------

